# Fresh Peaches



## SizzlininIN (Jul 16, 2006)

I have some fresh peaches and I don't know what to do with them.  I've already skinned them and sliced them.  There were about 15 peaches in all.  I have a frozen pie crust....but only 1. I also have a variety of baking spices. Any ideas what I can do with these?


----------



## Alix (Jul 16, 2006)

Why don't you make the peach pie with a crumble topping? Mix brown sugar, butter, oatmeal and some flour up and top the pie with that. 

Personally I would freeze a pile of them on waxed paper to use in smoothies later. You are very lucky!


----------



## SizzlininIN (Jul 16, 2006)

Do I need to do anything to the peaches themselves?

I'm not a very good pie baker..........not a lot of experience. What do I do just put the dough into the pie plate add the peaches and then the crumble topping and bake till the crust is a light brown?


----------



## Gretchen (Jul 16, 2006)

Mix the peaches with a cup of sugar that you have put about 3TBS of flour in. Stir well. Put in a buttered baking dish that will hold them. Take your pie crust and fit it on top. Bake @350* for an hour.
Do it quickly because your peaches will brown from oxidation.


----------



## Constance (Jul 16, 2006)

I always add a little cinnamon and nutmeg to my peach pies.
I made a peach cobbler last night, and used a new spice from Pampered Chef that contains cinnamon, allspice, nutmeg, grated orange peel, cloves and ginger. It smells divine. Then I added a shot of Meyer's Rum. Yum yum!


----------



## jkath (Jul 16, 2006)

Sizz, there's a peach cobbler thread that was floating around here this morning - there's even more "peachy" ideas for you there.


----------



## goodgiver (Jul 16, 2006)

Alix said:
			
		

> Why don't you make the peach pie with a crumble topping? Mix brown sugar, butter, oatmeal and some flour up and top the pie with that.
> 
> Personally I would freeze a pile of them on waxed paper to use in smoothies later. You are very lucky!


 

For the crumble I would use a flavored instant oatmeal like cinnamon or what ever one you might like , then add some butter mix well and top the pie.


----------



## Yakuta (Jul 16, 2006)

Make a peach trifle.  It's easy and will disappear in no time. 

Cook the peaches with sugar and lemon juice (sweetness to your liking) until they are a thick pulp.  Cool in a bowl

Mix the peache puree with some cracker crumbs.  I like to use half sweet (graham) and a quarter salted (Ritz).  Sounds weird but works really well.  Mix it with the peach puree.  

Now make a sweetened whip cream.  Pour the cream over the peach puree and top with some toasted sliced almonds.  Refrigerate for several hours prior to serving. 

It's refreshing and very creamy and fruity at the same time.


----------



## pdswife (Jul 16, 2006)

http://www.bettycrocker.com/recipes/Recipe.aspx?recipeId=35373


This is pretty good!   I serve it with ice cream though instead of just cream.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Jul 16, 2006)

Thanks again everyone!


----------

